# family day in the sunshine!!



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

So A few weeks ago we bought the dogs a kiddie pool.
Well They won't get in it lol. 
So me being all fat and pregnant, I decided to take over the pool 
So here is some pictures of the whole family.
Trevor was worried about me getting bit by mosquitos since I'm like seriously allergic lol So there is a Citronella candle in the pool with me
Trevor is going to kill me for this haha

Tiba Tiba drinking out of the pool, but not getting in it lol









She's so scared of the water lol









She'll stand next to the pool, if you don't walk near her haha









Tiva smiling in the sun









Nismo passing out because of the benydryl lol poor guy









I can't believe she preffered the spring pole in 103 degree weather,









Nismo Stayed as far away from the pool as he could get lol









And last a family shot of just me and Trevor.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh you are such a cutie in your bikini with your baby bump!! Heck, you look much better than I do in a bikini and I am not even pregnant!! I love that picture of Tiva smiling in the sun with that one ear up. Too cute...Nismo's face says "ha, yeah right"
I can't believe they wouldn't get in it though!! My dogs always loved the kiddie pool... We always got the one with a little slide and Sophie used to actually go down it. lol
Cute pictures girl! Tiva looked like she was about to eat that candle...lol


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Oh you are such a cutie in your bikini with your baby bump!! Heck, you look much better than I do in a bikini and I am not even pregnant!! I love that picture of Tiva smiling in the sun with that one ear up. Too cute...Nismo's face says "ha, yeah right"
> I can't believe they wouldn't get in it though!! My dogs always loved the kiddie pool... We always got the one with a little slide and Sophie used to actually go down it. lol
> Cute pictures girl! Tiva looked like she was about to eat that candle...lol


aww thanks I appreciate it. I've been pretty self concious to be honest lol.
And I'm sure you could rock a bikini. lol
And I have no idea. They loved the river the last time we went. just won't play in the pool with me. 
and Tiva was probably thinking about that candle lol.
with bad intentions too. lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG your so cute prego!! LOL.. Love the pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Nizmosmommy said:


> aww thanks I appreciate it. I've been pretty self concious to be honest lol.
> And I'm sure you could rock a bikini. lol
> And I have no idea. They loved the river the last time we went. just won't play in the pool with me.
> and Tiva was probably thinking about that candle lol.
> with bad intentions too. lol


Kangol's dad Koby is like that... loves the river but hates our pool. We tried to get him on a raft once... omg that is the only time I've ever seen fear in that dog's eyes. 
Kangol on the other hand loves the pool and goes swimming in the one in our neighborhood (shhh don't tell our HOA:roll

Kangol ate a candle, actually 4, once when he was about 6 months old. He always had someone in the house with him or he left with me when ever I went anywhere; however, I had to go somewhere for a few hours, he couldn't go, and the other dogs were with my boyfriend. I figured he would be ok by himself for 2 or 3 hours...
Wow I came home to him having eaten a whole jar of Vaseline, box of milk duds, whole bag of dark chocolate m&ms and 4 candles!!! 
I thought he was going to die at first from the chocolate but he was fine... It just baffled me because he was the best puppy... never chewed on anything, got into garbage, chewed up shoes, peed in the house. The candles really threw me...they couldn't have been good and for that matter neither could the Vaseline!
It was the only time he has ever done anything like that and I think he was mad he was left at home plus he had no company.

Oh, and I do rock the bikini girl...lol... but you still look better in one than I do! HAHA LMAO


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> OMG your so cute prego!! LOL.. Love the pics, thanks for sharing.


Thanks lady. I have to admit I can't wait for it to be over though



pitbullmamanatl said:


> Kangol's dad Koby is like that... loves the river but hates our pool. We tried to get him on a raft once... omg that is the only time I've ever seen fear in that dog's eyes.
> Kangol on the other hand loves the pool and goes swimming in the one in our neighborhood (shhh don't tell our HOA:roll
> 
> Kangol ate a candle, actually 4, once when he was about 6 months old. He always had someone in the house with him or he left with me when ever I went anywhere; however, I had to go somewhere for a few hours, he couldn't go, and the other dogs were with my boyfriend. I figured he would be ok by himself for 2 or 3 hours...
> ...


Sativa Jumped in deep water when she was a baby and I don't think she realized what it was so ever since then she has been a little freaked out and it takes a lot to get her in there now. And Nismo loves the water so I have no idea why he dislikes the pool so much lol.

LOL work it girl hahaha:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Sarah I knew you would be a total cutie, you look way cute in your bikini, and Tiva is like Penny, she would much rather be on her springpole than anywhere else and Nismo is looking all chill in the shade. And I absolutely love the last pic of you and Trevor, you guys are soooo cute. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Sarah I knew you would be a total cutie, you look way cute in your bikini, and Tiva is like Penny, she would much rather be on her springpole than anywhere else and Nismo is looking all chill in the shade. And I absolutely love the last pic of you and Trevor, you guys are soooo cute. Thanks for sharing


aww thanks so much. And trevor will kill me as soon as he sees I put that picture up hahahaha,
Tiva loves that springpole. She just doesn't let go. No matter how tired she is she won't stop until we tell her too. We have to make her go get her water lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol girl, tell Trevor we all like to see y'all's happy smiling faces on occassion  He can get over it, lol. 
Penny is the same way, I know when I get cowhide to put on there, I will have to start breaking her off withthe break stick, she just won't let go, she loves her some springpole, hahah I can actually let her get a hold of it and hold her off the ground now, she loves it. Go Tiba Tiba


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

cool pics...i woulda lured them into the pool tho somehow...lol...i like the springpole pic the best tho...shes like "i ain't got time for that pool nonsense...i gotta get my workout on" lol...cant wait for the baby to arrive...i bet yall are gettin super excited now that its winding towards the end huh...


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Aw! Look at you rockin' that bikini all preggo! That's awesome. Good for you.

The dogs look like they were perfectly content with staying out of the water. Hahahahaha, guess that kiddie pool was a waste of money. LMAO. 

Did you try putting one of there favorite toys in there with them? That's what I did, and I picked up Buddy and put him in the pool. He was pretty weary of it until I put him in it with his toy. lol.

Anyway, great pics!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awe you're so purtiful & such a cute pregnant lady, all belly . I hope I'm just as lucky as you should the day come my hubby trick me into getting pregnant LoL... I'd totally where one of those 'Knocked up' t-shirts too


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Nizmosmommy said:


> aww thanks so much. And trevor will kill me as soon as he sees I put that picture up hahahaha,
> Tiva loves that springpole. She just doesn't let go. No matter how tired she is she won't stop until we tell her too. We have to make her go get her water lol


Kangol is the same way! He doesn't really drink a whole lots of water, which bothers me, so I have to make him drink an hour before we go play just so he will have some hydration. Be careful about letting her have water right after running and jumping around in the hot sun though. Sometimes if they have water immediately after or food then their stomachs can swell and burst. My vet told me to always make sure Kangol's food and water were up when we came inside from exercising until after he had cooled off. Activities that cause them to gulp a lot of air like throwing the ball and spring pole and drinking water too quickly are some causes of bloat in dogs. Just a little FYI


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol girl, tell Trevor we all like to see y'all's happy smiling faces on occassion  He can get over it, lol.
> Penny is the same way, I know when I get cowhide to put on there, I will have to start breaking her off withthe break stick, she just won't let go, she loves her some springpole, hahah I can actually let her get a hold of it and hold her off the ground now, she loves it. Go Tiba Tiba


Lol I think trevor will love all the compliments he's getting. He's quite pretty isn't he lol
And that sounds just like Tiva, except minus the break stick which is a good thing because ours is lost lol. Nooottt good.



Lone Star said:


> cool pics...i woulda lured them into the pool tho somehow...lol...i like the springpole pic the best tho...shes like "i ain't got time for that pool nonsense...i gotta get my workout on" lol...cant wait for the baby to arrive...i bet yall are gettin super excited now that its winding towards the end huh...


I'm getting soooooo excited I've been nesting lately lol. Spent all day today getting organizing like a little freak. But I've gotten a ton done already. I', pretty impressed



AdrianVall said:


> Aw! Look at you rockin' that bikini all preggo! That's awesome. Good for you.
> 
> The dogs look like they were perfectly content with staying out of the water. Hahahahaha, guess that kiddie pool was a waste of money. LMAO.
> 
> ...


the kiddie pool was totally a waste of money lol. I tried everything to get them in there, hints me in the bathing suit trying to lure them in lol hahaha.
And thanks, I'm pretty self concious cuz I can't see my pubes any more lol TMI so the razor around the bikini line is a little frightening.



Lex's Guardian said:


> Awe you're so purtiful & such a cute pregnant lady, all belly . I hope I'm just as lucky as you should the day come my hubby trick me into getting pregnant LoL... I'd totally where one of those 'Knocked up' t-shirts too


I've got a shirt with an ultrasound saying yeah its a boy with a thumbs up and a huge penis hahaha



pitbullmamanatl said:


> Kangol is the same way! He doesn't really drink a whole lots of water, which bothers me, so I have to make him drink an hour before we go play just so he will have some hydration. Be careful about letting her have water right after running and jumping around in the hot sun though. Sometimes if they have water immediately after or food then their stomachs can swell and burst. My vet told me to always make sure Kangol's food and water were up when we came inside from exercising until after he had cooled off. Activities that cause them to gulp a lot of air like throwing the ball and spring pole and drinking water too quickly are some causes of bloat in dogs. Just a little FYI


JEEEZZZ I never knew that. I wonder how many times I could have exploded my dogs stomach. :hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

maybe we should call you a "low rider" now!lol! Is it a boy or do you know? You look great!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

bluefamily said:


> maybe we should call you a "low rider" now!lol! Is it a boy or do you know? You look great!


lol I think I like the nickname hahaha.
It's a boy and thanks I feeel huge haha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics girl  The dogs are so silly they didn't like their pool lol. Super cute bathing suit btw


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh my gosh you are suchhhh a cutie!!! Your prego belly is so cute! Show it off girl!!!! When I'm pregnant someday Ima let it all hang out lmaooooooo.

When I got a kiddie pool I tricked Rudi into it and then afterwards she loved it. Belle hates water no matter what  lolol.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

You are not fat at all you are BEAUTIFUL!!! You look better in a bikini then I ever could! Everytime my sister is pregnant (only twice so far lol) her belly button pops out, its the weirdest thing n it feels weird too! Im excited for you! I love babies lol. When are you due! Your dogs are very cute as well!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> I've got a shirt with an ultrasound saying yeah its a boy with a thumbs up and a huge penis hahaha


PRICELESS :rofl: Lmao


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

awesome thread. great pics.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Great pics and you look fabulous in the 'kini! As far as the KIDDIE pool being a waste of money, well let's just say I know a big penis'd baby boy who will love it after a certain young lady gives birth


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Great pics and you look fabulous in the 'kini! As far as the KIDDIE pool being a waste of money, well let's just say I know a big penis'd baby boy who will love it after a certain young lady gives birth


hahahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

oh Sarah, I had to buy another one as I lost one myself, lol. And yes Trevor is quite pretty, y'all are a really cute couple and I know that little boy is gonna be wayyy handsome


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Great pics girl  The dogs are so silly they didn't like their pool lol. Super cute bathing suit btw


I know right it's friggen like 103 degrees and they wanna play with the sprinpole!!!
and thankyou. My mommy bought it for me lol



meganc66 said:


> Oh my gosh you are suchhhh a cutie!!! Your prego belly is so cute! Show it off girl!!!! When I'm pregnant someday Ima let it all hang out lmaooooooo.
> 
> When I got a kiddie pool I tricked Rudi into it and then afterwards she loved it. Belle hates water no matter what  lolol.


lol I can't wait to see your belly shots lol
How did you trick her int here?



christina60546 said:


> You are not fat at all you are BEAUTIFUL!!! You look better in a bikini then I ever could! Everytime my sister is pregnant (only twice so far lol) her belly button pops out, its the weirdest thing n it feels weird too! Im excited for you! I love babies lol. When are you due! Your dogs are very cute as well!


I am due the 23 of September. TEN MORE WEEKS!!!
And thanks. I like to think I got the best looking mammals lmao



Saint Francis said:


> Great pics and you look fabulous in the 'kini! As far as the KIDDIE pool being a waste of money, well let's just say I know a big penis'd baby boy who will love it after a certain young lady gives birth


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



apbtmom76 said:


> oh Sarah, I had to buy another one as I lost one myself, lol. And yes Trevor is quite pretty, y'all are a really cute couple and I know that little boy is gonna be wayyy handsome


shhhhh don't let him hear you say that. It goes straight to his head lol


----------

